# November Monthly Goal



## Gretchen Ann

What is the main project you want to work on in November? Are you working on a quilt? How about clothing construction? Or are you frantically working on Christmas presents? Share with us in this thread. Let's cheer each other on.

My monthly goal for November is to piece and quilt a tractor crib quilt. We have a new grandchild arriving in December. I have a quilt for a girl ready to go, but I need one for a boy.

The pattern is available through Counted Quilts. They have a lot of really cute children patterns.

The fabrics are cut, just need to get sewing!


----------



## COSunflower

That's really cute Gretchen!!! The first thing I need to do is decide WHAT I need to get done!!! I haven't made my Christmas list for the grandkids yet. I do have to make another Mermaid Tail crocheted afghan for my granddaughter Violet's 7th birthday in Dec. - then I will have made 4 of them (this year) and I think I will be DONE!!! All of the LITTLE grandkids have one now.  I bought the yarn today and wanted to start tonight but my right shoulder is really hurting because of all the crocheting I did last week to finish my little grandson's "shark" afghan!!!


----------



## HorseMom

I think I want to finish an Ohio State quilt I've been working on for a friend for almost 2 years! &#128534; It was supposed to be last year's Bday present, then last year's Christmas present, then this year's Bday present.....


----------



## Gretchen Ann

CoSunflower, better take some Aleve and postpone the crocheting a couple of days. Sounds like today is a good day to make the list for the grands. Take care of that shoulder.

Horsemom - I hope you get time to get the quilt finished. Are you to the flimsy stage yet? Or is it in the process of being quilted. When a long time project gets finished, that is such a fantastic feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## HorseMom

It is in the quilting stage. I'll get pics soon, hopefully.


----------



## rjayne

Gretchen Ann I like the tractor quilt!! It looks like it would be fun to do. 

I have been working on a cathedral window quilt for Christmas for my husband. It is one with 2 deer looking in through the window at you. I'm hoping to finish piecing it this weekend. 
I also have a Dr. Seuss quilt to put together for my daughters preschool class. I'm hoping it will work to hang it in her class room.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I've got the tractor quilt pieced yesterday but I've decided to add a border. I thought it just needs it.

My son called me this noon, the baby is here, 5 weeks early! And it's a boy so I need to get this quilt quilted!! I thought I was ahead of the game. He is fine, healthy even though he is early. I don't know a lot of details yet, they live in Penn. 

I need to go get to work.


----------



## rjayne

Congratulations Gretchen Ann 
Happy sewing


----------



## COSunflower

YAY!!!!! A little boy!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## maxine

I need to just get out to my sewing room,, I need to just sit in there, take inventory and figure out what to do next,, whew,, going on vacation cleared my mind of everything.. 

Wow you ladies are doing so well,, would love to see pictures of all,, 

Congrats on the new GrandSon,, !!

I bought some new fabric yesterday,, does that count as a project??


----------



## HorseMom

Well, work is back to normal. Down 4 weeks to install new equipment, not it's back to 7 days with a few 12 hour shifts thrown in. Working 12 hrs today and tomorrow...


----------



## Gretchen Ann

"I bought some new fabric yesterday,, does that count as a project??"

Maxine - It only counts if you put a pattern with it. I have project bags with the fabric and pattern inside. I always check to see if somehow it has spontaneously pieced itself. Maybe the problem is I need to throw a spool of thread in too.

The piecing was easier than I thought. I had cut all the pieces and pinned notes to the pieces so I knew what everything piece was. It looked like hundreds and hundreds of pieces. But it did sew together easy. I sewed it in row by row and it went great.

Today I sewed the borders on the tractor crib quilt and marked him for quilting. Tomorrow I'll pin the layers together and start quilting. I'm not sure how many days the quilting will take. 

Don't worry, when he is finished I'll be sure to post a picture.


----------



## COSunflower

I have the mermaid tail afghan started!!! I'm housesitting the farm for my youngest son while they are at the coast so watched a Christmas movie and got started on my crochet.  I am going to make my Christmas list out tonight and see if I have time to make a flannel quilt that I've been wanting to do for my one brother that is going thru his third battle with liver cancer.  It's more of a throw size but he could use it while sitting in his recliner.  The pattern has trees in it and is flannel. I started it with a group of friends several years ago and then everyone suddenly moved because their husbands got jobs elsewhere (during the recession). I have everything I need - just need to DOOO it!!!


----------



## Gretchen Ann

COSunflower - The flannel throw sounds very nice and I'm sure your brother would appreciate it. Sometimes you just need to jump in and start sewing. The thrill of the finish should help you feel more enthused.

The new grandson is doing well. He's off oxygen, his lungs are more developed than normal for being premature. He's still at the hospital, they want to keep an eye on him for awhile. I think this is good, once he gets home, he's going to be part of a BIG group of children. My DIL has been released but is staying at the hospital with him.

The quilting on the JD quilt is coming along, I'm in the home stretch. I won't get it finished today but maybe tomorrow!

You all have a great day! Hope you all get some sewing time.


----------



## maxine

All of you ladies are doing so well.. I'm still trying to get to my sewing room.. I'll make it there soon..almost at an end of putting things away after our trip to AZ.. why is it so easy to get things out but not put away??


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I've finished quilting the tractor quilt. I'm no threat to the long arm quilters in our area, but I am proud that I quilted the quilt myself. You can read more information about this project on my blog.

I never thought I'd have this quilt finished this fast. I love the feeling of accomplishment! 

Now I need to go clean up the sewing room.


----------



## maxine

Gretchen you did a wonderful job of quilting.. it really makes the quilt come alive with personality.. I love it..


----------



## rjayne

I love the little tractor quilt!!!
Good job. It will be a treasure for your grandson.


----------



## COSunflower

LOVE the border that you put on it Gretchen Ann!!!! And the quilting is great!!! I have my mermaid tail afghan all done except for the tail!!! Yay!!!


----------



## AngieM2

I'm working on 4 wardrobes for 4 different American girl dolls for 3 little girls getting American girl dolls for Christmas and one that has one but it could use more clothes.


----------



## HorseMom

How is everyone doing? I'm hoping to do some cleaning tonight to find my sewing space in the kitchen. We will be working on Thanksgiving &#128546; Our new equipment went up in flames so we need to run thru the holiday to make up for list time.


----------



## COSunflower

My mermaid tail afghan is long done and my next project is some denim covered diaries for 3 of my younger granddaughters. They are always pretending to have "top secret" diaries so I am going to actually make each one such.  They are 4, 7 and 7 so it will be interesting to see what they actually PUT in their diaries!!! LOL!!! The 7 year old ones can write but I think 4 year old Annie's will be mostly pictures and pretend writing.  I saw some cute denim covered diaries on Pinterest that have a jean pocket on front for pens etc. I'll paint things like "Keep Out", "Top Secret" "Private" on them too.  Also am waiting for a pattern I sent for - it is a fabric tortoise pincushion. My 14 year old granddaughter that just got her first sewing machine was admiring them on Pinterest.....


----------



## rjayne

The quilt I was making for my husbands deer quilt is as far as I can go until I can get to the fabric store and buy the boarder material. The real tree material is directional and I will have to make many seams to do the sides. I want all of my trees going up and down. He probably won't notice but I will. 
So now I am working on a Dr. Seuss wall hanging for my daughters preschool class room.


----------



## COSunflower

My tortoise pin cushion pattern came yesterday and is cute!!! I forgot to say that i am crocheting an afghan for my 90 year old dad. I am about halfway done now. I cut out the tortoise pattern and will select fabrics tomorrow.


----------



## maxine

I made it out to my sewing trailer to look for a specific piece of fabric.. t-shirt fabric to make something for one of my husband's friends.. can't find it.. so now I'm in the throes of organizing the whole place!!! It truly needs to be done.. I think I need CoSunflowers Granddaughter to come help me.. while I'm about it I will put in some shelves.. 

Gretchen Ann I loved your idea of putting the fabric, pattern and a spool of thread all in a bag and hope it all gets sewn up !!!! How cool would that be ?!!


----------



## COSunflower

Maxine - my granddaughter LOVES to organize!!! If you lived close by she would be there in a heart beat to help.


----------



## AngieM2

I was trying to get time to make a new larger purse / computer bag for a trip I'll be taking soon, but it didn't get finished. So, I'll be using one made at a different time for a different trip. Does it seems as if there is no extra time any more?


----------



## COSunflower

Maxine, you will be jealous!  My granddaughter Jess, the one who loves to organize, and her little sister, who is 7 and learning to be a big help too, came to spend the day with me today and we went thru all of my rubberstamps and stamping supplies, a bunch of old paperwork, and dejunked a ton in other areas of the house - filling up the garbage can halfway and I have a whole back seat of stuff for the thrift store to drop off tomorrow!!! They are such a blessing to me!!!


----------



## maxine

Holy Macaroni !! I am jealous !!!! that is exactly what I need to do,, I am still sorting and piling in my sewing trailer/room.. Things have never been organized or put away properly since I moved here and got married 1 1/2 years ago,, things are still in bags and boxes and have piles of fabric from when I do sew something.. I've been putting on music or a movie as I sort so it's been fun being out there in my own little "Quilters Cave".. :drum:


----------



## COSunflower

I need to get the tv set back up here in MY sewing/craft room. I could work in the evenings instead of sitting in the livingroom - although I do get alot of crocheting done then.  Still working on my dad's Christmas afghan.


----------



## rjayne

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I hope everyone has a chance to spend time with their family today or this weekend. 
My goal is that my food all gets done on time and everyone has a blessed time. 
I think I will meet that goal as the food is all prepped and turkey is on


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Sounds like everyone is busy. I haven't done much sewing this week but did manage to make a bag for my DIL to keep in the diaper bag. I'll be mailing the tractor quilt next week. I want to show him at show & tell Monday evening at my guild. Then it's off to the post office I go.

I hope everyone had a lovely Thanksgiving Day. This is my favorite holiday and I think it gets shorted in the rush for Christmas.

I have so much to be thankful for but I want to say I'm thankful for my on-line friends here. Blessings!!! :happy::bouncy:


----------



## HorseMom

Did anyone accomplish their goals? I didn't get to sew one stitch &#128546; Heck I haven't even had a chance to make Thanksgiving dinner for my daughter and I. I was hoping to have tomorrow off to make dinner, but no such luck. Oh well, I'll just be able to get caught up on bills that much quicker....


----------



## AngieM2

I didn't get much sewing done during the last part of November. I ended up traveling 22 - 29, and working one of my part time jobs more than was expected. 

Now I really have to get busy, busy, busy.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I finished my goal. It seems like if I make a public announcement, I keep working at it until I get it finished cause I don't want people yelling at me. Even though I know you guys wouldn't do that.


----------

